# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Game: Answer A Question With A Question

## Ax01

simple game: don't answer the question the poster above u posted. just ask another question.   :Smile: 

i'll start:

*How are u today?*

----------


## dylan815

Do I want to die?

----------


## tttaylorrr

why did this get so dark so fast?

----------

_dylan815_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## dylan815

Because i'm dead inside because i work at walmart?

----------


## BluuWolf

> Because i'm dead inside because i work at walmart?


I work at Wal-Mart to, is that bad?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you feel bad?

----------


## dylan815

what department do you work in, or are you management?

----------


## bcr229

Why would you want to be management?

----------


## Sunnieskys

Do I work retail too?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why don't I even have a job?

----------


## MissterDog

Why is the rum gone?

----------


## Sunnieskys

Am I on a deserted island?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why are the vultures circling?

----------


## Sunnieskys

Again, why is the rum gone?

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you think those vultures know where to find water?

----------


## MissterDog

Who's that Pokémon???

----------


## Sunnieskys

There is a gaming system on this deserted island?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Is that Pikachu on this deserted island or is it just a mirage?

----------


## Sunnieskys

Are you crazy or dehydrated?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Hm, can we ask the vultures to lead us to water so I can stop seeing things?

----------


## redshepherd

Can you ask the Pikachu to ask the vultures for water?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Where did Pikachu go?

----------


## tttaylorrr

did the vultures eat pikachu??

----------


## MissterDog

Why is Team Rocket blasting off again?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why do I think I'm gonna be sick?

----------


## MissterDog

How did Pikachu taste?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Wait did I eat Pikachu??

----------


## BluuWolf

> Wait did I eat Pikachu??


Why, did you want a bite?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

why would I want a bite?

----------


## tttaylorrr

did the taste "shock" you?

----------


## GiddyGoat

no but why is Pikachu so good?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Why is English so weird?

----------


## tttaylorrr

why do you think it's weird?

----------


## MissterDog

What would it be like if we didn't have thumbs?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why would you want no thumbs?

----------


## Sunnieskys

What would it be like to have thumbs on out feet?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why is that thought giving my strange urges to peel a banana?

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you like peeling bananas?

----------


## GiddyGoat

No so why am I thinking about peeling them?

----------


## tttaylorrr

what are your feelings about oranges?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Wait the color or the fruit?

----------


## tttaylorrr

what if i said both?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Well what if I like both?

----------


## tttaylorrr

which do you prefer?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why must you know?

----------


## tttaylorrr

what are you hiding??

----------


## GiddyGoat

Who said I was hiding anything?

----------


## Joci

Are you known for hiding things?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Have I been hiding lately or working too much?

----------


## Zincubus

Who said that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

Did Zincubus just say that?

----------


## Zincubus

Why would you assume that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

Can I PLEASE go back to sleep?????

----------


## tttaylorrr

why can't you go back to sleep?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Do you ever sleep?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

Why would anyone want to sleep?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Does anybody want to work for me the rest of the day?

----------


## tttaylorrr

will i get paid?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Will you make me a cake?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Do you make burritos?

----------


## tttaylorrr

does anyone else want burritos?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Will you make me a burrito?

Sent from my 9024O using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

are you allergic to flour tortillas?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Does anybody want a job rolling burritos?

(I'm honestly hiring, a burrito joint is one of the restaurants I manage)

----------


## Zincubus

Did you mention where the restaurant is located ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

Do you know where Ayer, MA is?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why do I feel like nobody lives near me at all?

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you think craig will hire me??

----------


## GiddyGoat

How am I supposed to know?

----------


## tttaylorrr

can you ask him for me?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Craig will you hire tttaylorrr?

----------


## Craiga 01453

will Taylor move from Chicago to MA?

----------


## tttaylorrr

does MA have a Portillo's??

----------


## Craiga 01453

What is Portillo's?

----------


## tttaylorrr

...are you serious?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Should we know what that is?

----------


## tttaylorrr

You guys have never heard of portillo's???

----------


## GiddyGoat

No why haven't I???

----------


## BluuWolf

Should I google it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you want to eat the best italian beef ever??

----------


## GiddyGoat

Do you want to?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Is it better than the Italian restaurant I work at?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Idk why is your restaurant bad?

----------


## tttaylorrr

does your italian restaurant have the best hot dogs ever?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot dogs in an Italian restaurant?????

----------


## tttaylorrr

can you guys come to Chicago so i can educate you on the wonders of Portillo's?

----------


## BluuWolf

Can I stay at your place?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

I love chicago?

----------


## tttaylorrr

can you bring snacks with you?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Dang it why can't I be older so I can come?

----------


## BluuWolf

What kind of snacks?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

can i get fruit snacks?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Can somebody send me some of those snacks?

- - - Updated - - -

No but why do people think I'm older?

----------


## BluuWolf

How old are you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

And yeah, what kind are you favorite?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

I'm fourteen years old, why?

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you have orange ones?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Can I have some orange ones?

----------


## BluuWolf

Are yellow ones alright?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

are you trying to kill me???

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why would I want yellow ones when I asked for orange?

----------


## BluuWolf

Are you allergic to yellow?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

what do you think?

----------


## GiddyGoat

AM I allergic to yellow??

----------


## BluuWolf

But I thought you liked yellow?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you think i eat Yellow?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Wait which yellow are we talking about here?

----------


## tttaylorrr

can't you tell?

----------


## BluuWolf

Does it matter?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why wouldn't it matter?

(lmao this is starting to sound snarky hahaha I'm dying I love this game)

----------


## tttaylorrr

what if bananas were called yellows?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why would we want 3 yellows to talk about??

----------


## BluuWolf

Would that make this conversation even more confusing ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why is this conversation already confusing??

----------


## tttaylorrr

is it getting hard to follow now?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Not for me, what about you?

----------


## tttaylorrr

what were we talking about again??

----------


## BluuWolf

Where am I ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Who am I?

----------


## BluuWolf

What happened here?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

don't you know?

----------


## BluuWolf

Should I?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Ugh why do I have to leave without knowing? 

(I actually gtg lol byeee)

----------


## BluuWolf

Why do I miss you already? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

Is now a bad time to join the party?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Have you seen my baseball?

----------


## BluuWolf

When did you last remember having it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

What if your memory is like, nonexistent?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Is that a trick question?

----------


## Joci

But, if the rum is gone, does that mean I cant drink it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

What did I come back to?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Where did you come from?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Why won't I tell? >:3

----------


## omglolchrisss

Where can I buy hair extensions for my dog?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

How long do you want them?

----------


## omglolchrisss

How long would you get them?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Do you plan to make doggie dread locks?

----------


## tttaylorrr

isn't there a dog breed that has natural dreads?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Are they from Jamaica?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Do they listen to reggae?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

Can I hug a dog?

----------


## Joci

Is it possible to hug a snake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

Would you like to hug my dog?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Can I have a pet octopus?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

May I have tako sashimi?

----------


## Zincubus

That depends on wether you believe Quintin Tarantino when he says he had no idea that his best friend of 25 years Harvey Slimeballstein had been a sexual predator for all those years . 
Do you ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## GiddyGoat

Wait, what?

----------


## Zincubus

Well apparently everyone in Tinseltown knew apart from his longest serving friend , surely you saw it yesterday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## GiddyGoat

What are you talking about?

----------


## Zincubus

Sorry ... surely you've heard of the high profile  "outed" sex  offender " ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## GiddyGoat

No, I have not, should I?

----------


## MasonC2K

Should I run around naked through the sprinkler?

----------


## GiddyGoat

Do you want to?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Can you get a stomach ache eating too much raw cookie dough?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

...did you eat too much raw cookie dough?

----------


## SaltLife422

How much is too much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

You did didn't you?

----------


## Craiga 01453

So what if I did?

----------


## BR8080

Are the police aware?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Are the police stupid?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Are you referring to the extremely overweight police officers in my home town who couldn't catch me if I ran backwards?

----------


## Zincubus

Is that ever a good idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

Incidentally what happened to the 'last post wins' thread ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## BR8080

Has there been a last post?

----------


## Zincubus

Didn't I add to it a few days ago ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

Is it Saturday yet?

----------


## BluuWolf

Does it count that tonight will be my Friday?

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Are you trying to rub it in?

----------


## tttaylorrr

what did i miss??

----------


## MasonC2K

Did you miss the field goal?

----------


## Starscream

When did we start playing football?

----------


## tttaylorrr

can i be QB?

----------


## MasonC2K

Are you Tom Brady?

----------


## tttaylorrr

did you know i went to school with Garoppolo?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Who is Garoppolo?

----------


## tttaylorrr

are you into attractive male athletes?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Why do flies exist?

----------


## Zincubus

> Why do flies exist?


Especially mosquitoes ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tttaylorrr

don't they serve a role in the food chain?

----------


## DLena

Could we break those links in the chain?

----------


## Joci

But.. can anyone tell me exactly WHY the rum is gone??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> But.. can anyone tell me exactly WHY the rum is gone??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I can tell you. I poured it into my mouth and it magically disappeared.

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> Yeah, I can tell you. I poured it into my mouth and it magically disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk


Oops forgot the game. Must be the rum. Why did i drink all the rum?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joci

> Yeah, I can tell you. I poured it into my mouth and it magically disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk


I dont follow... Youre saying that if I drink all of the rum, then there will be no more rum?? Thats some questionable logic my friend

----------


## Pezz

> I dont follow... Youre saying that if I drink all of the rum, then there will be no more rum?? Thats some questionable logic my friend


It's questionable logic because I drank all the rum and my brain isn't firing at optimal capacity. The question still remains, why did I drink all the rum?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

does it count if i drank all the 312?

----------


## Pezz

> does it count if i drank all the 312?


I don't know what 312 is, care to elaborate?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

does this help?

----------


## Starscream

Why is coming up with questions so hard sometimes?

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you think it's because of the thread?

----------


## Starscream

Which thread? This thread? My thread of thought, which I know is abysmal? lmao

----------


## omglolchrisss

Is anyone else lost with these thread questions? Am I supposed to be lost? 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

are you found?

----------


## Pezz

> Is anyone else lost with these thread questions? Am I supposed to be lost? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Are we supposed to be found?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Are we supposed to be lost forever?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> Are we supposed to be lost forever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


How would we know if we were no longer lost?

Edit: forgot the *were* damn you rum!

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_Joci_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

have you been found?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Are we doomed?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> Are we doomed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


How can we escape doom?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Is that even possible?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you accept our Lord and savior Death?

----------


## Pezz

> do you accept our Lord and savior Death?


There is many psychpomps. Which death do you refer to?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you believe in the beer volcano of the Pastafarian afterlife?

----------


## Pezz

> do you believe in the beer volcano of the Pastafarian afterlife?


I believe we all should bow before his noodly goodness, but is the sauce truly marinerra?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

May I substitute a delicious Alfredo sauce?

----------


## tttaylorrr

are substitutions free?

----------


## Joci

Can I choose to go to Olive Garden instead of heaven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Can I choose to go to Olive Garden instead of heaven?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you not like Italian food?

----------


## tttaylorrr

can you get me some of their breadsticks??

----------


## omglolchrisss

Can someone order me a pizza topped with chicken mcnuggets?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Does anyone else work at Mcdonalds?

----------


## redshepherd

Does anyone else work from home?

----------


## MasonC2K

Do you really really really want to zigazig ah?

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Why would anyone want to zigzag?

----------


## Pezz

Why roll with any paper other than a zig zag?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

does anyone else need to shower?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Can I Fly?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Joci

Whats in your wallet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Where is my wallet?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?

----------


## Pezz

> What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?


The answer is 42 but what is the question?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

is it safe to eat this expired cheese?

----------


## Pezz

> is it safe to eat this expired cheese?


How expired?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

is 7 months okay??

----------


## BR8080

Can I just cut the blue fuzzy stuff off and eat it then?

----------


## omglolchrisss

Does anyone want blue cheese extra fuzzy?

Sent from my 9024O using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Who's got chicken wings?

----------


## Pezz

> Who's got chicken wings?


I can't remember, is it Joey Diaz who said "it's blue cheese with your chicken wings"?

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

So do I eat this lovely Mexican Black snake or not ??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## DLena

Is it going to eat you?

----------


## Zincubus

> Is it going to eat you?


Well the jelly one above wouldn't but this real Mexican Black I have acts like he wants to eat me sometimes 

He wouldn't be able to though , at 24" long , would he ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## StillBP

Do you think he might try?

----------


## DLena

Why TRY when you can just DO?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Is anybody else hungry?

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Is anybody else hungry?


Why would anyone be hungry?

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

> Is anybody else hungry?





> Why would anyone be hungry?


is it dinner time?

----------


## Bogertophis

Do you walk to work or carry your lunch?   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Toad37

Why would you walk to work?

----------


## Valyndris

Why would you drive two blocks?

----------

